# Amazing photo of Red Square



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd heard of this but only got a shot of it when I downloaded a new themepack for my Windows.  There are so many places I would love to see, but thank goodness for the internet!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

at least we can see it here It is gorgeous isn't it!  I know the storm and all plus the lighting made the photo, but wow, what a place!  I had no idea Red Square was red, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2014)

Beautiful shot Nwlady!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 13, 2014)

just fell in love with it when I was looking through "themes" for my desktop


----------

